

How to be interesting - jamongkad
http://www.forbes.com/sites/jessicahagy/2011/11/30/how-to-be-interesting/

======
rpsw
Jessica Hagy also runs <http://thisisindexed.com/>, using graphs to express
her often insightful humour.

------
SiVal
How many of those ten were just, "don't hesitate to do something different" in
different words? Well, I guess a top ten list containing only five unique
items is...different.

------
parallel
The venn diagrams work better if you read them as "and" rather than "things
that are members of both sets". (Apologies for the nitpick.)

------
samirahmed
I think there should be less focus on 'how to be in interesting' for others,
and more focus on 'how to stimulate your interests and make life more
interesting for yourself'

A similar sentiment echoed in this HN discuss a month ago

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3279190>

------
tintin
The 'book' Wreck this journal can be a nice start for people who are having
difficulties doing something different, by destroying the book for instance:
<http://www.wreckthisjournal.com/>

------
ovechtrick
Kind of inspiring. Maybe I'll tell more people about what I'm actually
building when I'm on my laptop all night after work.

------
GoodIntentions
This assumes we're all playing to the crowd around us.

IMHO, Be yourself and be comfortable with yourself.

